# Systema in Indiana and my first trip to Toronto



## Juzaofthecloud

Hi all,

I'm fairly new to Systema (I only have videos and no school instruction) and had a few beginner questions.

1. Are there any schools in Indiana? I remember seeing Al Mcluckie listed on the RMA website but his listing isn't there anymore and no other schools are listed. There were some training partners listed there for my area, but what's the difference between a training partner and Instructor? I am assuming level of experience/expertise and certification obviously, but would appreciate your advice on which would be most favorable for a beginner.

2. I am going to be in Toronto in May and I will have the opportunity to train at Vladimir Vasilievs school and would like any general tips for a first timer. How good should my physical condition be before attending, or is it not really about that sort of thing? Just wonder if I should work on the cardio and endurance a bit more from now on? It never hurts anyway right.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## RachelK

The schools are listed here http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=affiliates so if there isn't one listed in Indiana, then regrettably, there isn't one in Indiana. But there might be someday, or at least a seminar in the general vicinity. Keep an eye on the Announcements board http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=afs_announce for upcoming seminars.

Training partners are other students; they are not usually certified instructors but people looking to practice with others. Often these people do not have regular access to Systema instructors. I would recommend that you get yourself listed on the training partners page. You could also try posting to the forum; maybe someone knows of other aspiring students in your neck of the woods.

As far as fitness levels - I don't think it matters. I was horribly out-of-shape when I started Systema. You might get a bit more out of the class if you are in reasonably good shape - but by "reasonably" I mean you can run up a few flights of stairs without getting winded, not that you can run a marathon or anything like that. For Systema class, I find that stamina serves best. I've seen guys who appear to be in excellent shape, with rippled abs and zero body fat, who cannot make it through a two-hour class because they do not have stamina. Some classes can be intense - imagine falling and getting up again over and over again for an hour or two. Other classes are more focussed on sensitivity and less intensive. But I don't think you need to do any sort of special preparation. If you improve your fitness before travelling to Toronto, do so because it's a worthy goal on its own, as you mentioned, and not because you need to prep for Systema class. 

Until you have a chance to train with an instructor, I'd suggest getting a DVD if your budget allows it - I always recommend Systema H2H for beginners but they're all good and I believe each of them contains drills suitable for beginners. See if you can get a hold of a like-minded friend who would want to try some of these drills. I would also recommend getting the book or the DVD Let Every Breath, as that is the foundational of Systema training.

I hope this helps. If you are determined, you will learn Systema no matter what the obstacles.


----------



## al mcluckie

Hey Rachel - still here in Ft.Wayne In. I teach here and in Chicago monthly , since '81 . 

 Have taught twice in the last 12 months with Martin Wheeler in Texas and Chicago and with Brad Scornavacco , have pending workshops in Indianapolis Texas N.Carolina and elsewhere .

 Juza , hope you got my P.M. and had a great trip , and would be glad to meet you or let you know of In. training groups that may not be listed . Am listed in the phonebook .

 Best Al McLuckie


----------



## Brian King

Hey Al,
Good seeing you on Martial Talk brother, welcome to the forum.

FWIW,
I have attending training where Al was teaching and enjoyed it a lot. He is a very good and experienced instructor.

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin

Al,
Please PM me the info on when you will be in NC. Thanks.

Mark J.

PS. Still think you might be a Borg.


----------



## paultrout

I've been fortunate enough to train with Al several times over the last four years.  He's an extremely talented instructor able to work with you at your speed, and teach you at the same time.  I've found his insights about stick and knife fighting, systema, and martial arts to be invaluable, and the things he's taught me have *definitely* made me a better systemist.  Like most of the most experienced (in the US) Systema instructors, he has extensive experience with other martial arts.  In his case, they are over 30 years of Filipino Martials Arts (escrima) and extensive training with the Chinese internal arts.  If you have the chance to train with him, by all means, jump on it - he's definitely top notch.

Thanks,
Paul


----------

